# My brush with a legend



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Las Vegas at Casa Fuente, I met the one and only, Mr. John Rider.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice!! I don't even wanna know how many stogies y'all torched :biggrin:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Where was Paris?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

and lived to tell about it!:lol: Very cool.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Some of us have dreams, clearly, you are living them


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

John is one of the Finest BOTL here in this forum--Much Respect!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Where was Paris?


Ditto!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Did you get an autograph ?


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

:roflmao:


Wingfan13 said:


> Did you get an autograph ?


:roflmao:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Justin is a great guy and he is major-league connected. He knows everyone in the cigar business.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Justin is a great guy and he is major-league connected. He knows everyone in the cigar business.


Glad you added that "in the cigar business" part...Or I would have called him the Godfather.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Boy I'm jealous. I've always wanted to meet John Rider. I have a poster of him above my bed that I kiss every night.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

That's sweet, Heather. I knew you didn't throw away all those candid photos I sent you.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

oh my.... what's going on in here.

:lol:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

And the legend lives on...very nice...sounds like a great time. at Casa Fuente too...I imagine that casa cost your casa to smoke in.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Wingfan13 said:


> Did you get an autograph ?


The legend returns in December, I will have him autograph it then!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

It's all a sham!!  Casa Fuente has a cardboard cut out of John that you can get your photo taken with for $5.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Slow Triathlete said:


> It's all a sham!! Casa Fuente has a cardboard cut out of John that you can get your photo taken with for $5.


Thanks for ruining it!!! :biggrin: I thought I was special there for a moment.

One the waitresses there, a new girl, was an Asian girl named Irish. Quite interesting.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> It's all a sham!! Casa Fuente has a cardboard cut out of John that you can get your photo taken with for $5.


I've been accused of being shallow, but really, two dimensional? That is taking it a bit far!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> The legend returns in December, I will have him autograph it then!


December and July!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> December and July!


That settles it! CigarLive Herf...woo-hoo!


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Were my girlfriends working? :dribble:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

The black haired girl in your picture was our waitress for most of the time. Then Irish took over.


----------

